

Technology’s Loser Problem - seivan
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/05/30/technologys-loser-problem/

======
mrfusion
I wonder why this got submitted twice? Different URLs? Could the mods combine
them?

~~~
greenyoda
The two URLs are identical, except for "[http://"](http://") vs.
"[https://"](https://").

